# Using external hard drive



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Am wondering if there's a way to download shows from the 942 to an external hard drive to store/archive them? Any directions will be appreciated.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Unfortunately no, the only use for shows on the Dish 942 hard drive is to either watch them, or get a pocket dish and transfer the shows to that and watch at your leisure from anywhere.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Or record on a DVD recorder.
Tom in TX


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

...as for burning DVDs, the quality is not so hot. It may have something to do with the connection between the 942 and DVD recorder. My monitor is a panel with no tuner, so am using the HDMI from the 942 to the panel. No other good option that I can see for the 942 - DVD. I'm pretty much a novice, but it just seems like there's no way to get a decent quality DVD from the 942. Frustrating.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Might want to check out the DVDR thread links here.. Might provide some information that might be helpful... Some of it is 921 and 622 specific, but it should transfer over to the 942... There was a thread I have not added to the tips section so I also suggest doing a search on the 622 support area. Might provide some help in this area.. If HD is what you expect as a end result... I am sure these links won't be of use.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64185


----------

